# My first building and picture!



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

Still needs some touch ups and a little more detail but the day ended!


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice job on the building, like the weathering


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nice job. I really like the blue and it will stand out nicely


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking Great, keep up the good work. 

Chris


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Very good job Jon. Creating building can be contagious! If you keep at it, you will be thinking and designing the next building in your head before you finish the one on the work bench. Keep up the good work. 
Ron


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

your first looking so satisfactory, i suppose it will not be your last.


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I hope to get it finished and in place sometime this week I'll post some new pictures then. 

John


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice; what material for roof? Can you take closer up of the hoist.


----------



## JonScott (May 12, 2010)

SE18, Its a Colorado Model structures kit made from plastic, should have mentioned that! I made the hoist from bass wood and just ordered a 12" block when it arrives it will make it complete! I also want to add a small crane to the scene.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Jon great job looks great well done caferacer


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Beautiful and realistic looking building, very good job! 
I like the contrast of the blue with the white windows/doors!


----------

